
Men nearly caused human extinction 7,000 years ago, new theory states - graspingstraws
https://nypost.com/2018/05/31/men-nearly-caused-human-extinction-7000-years-ago-new-theory-states/
======
jbob2000
Can we link to the study instead of the tabloid?

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-04375-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-04375-6)

The title of the study is "Cultural hitchhiking and competition between
patrilineal kin groups explain the post-Neolithic Y-chromosome bottleneck",
which evokes a much different emotion than "men nearly caused human
extinction".

------
bryanlarsen
There's a huge difference between the death of 95% of all males, and 100% of
all humans.

Humans are probably about as difficult to exterminate as rats are, and for
similar reasons.

